# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Percussion Track

## Psychophylus

This is something I've been working on for a couple days now that I think I'll probably put into Project Random Thoughts (a 20-minute-long song I'm working on) at some point. It's a concert percussion solo with excactly 19 instruments (I think)...............

http://www.filelodge.com/files/room29/8145...sion%20Solo.mp3

I'll have the complete chapter 1 of Project Random Thoughts up soon (this percussion solo won't be part of it). Possibly by tomorrow...maybe. If not then, probably sometime after next week, because I'm going to be away.

So...tell me what you think of this.

----------


## PenguinLord13

I'd love to listen to it, but when I loaded it the quicktime thing had a big question mark over it, and it didn't play. Is it regular mp3 or a some other codec?

----------


## Bornslip

> _Originally posted by PenguinLord13_
> *I'd love to listen to it, but when I loaded it the quicktime thing had a big question mark over it, and it didn't play. Is it regular mp3 or a some other codec?*



Try downloading the file and play it in winamp, worked for me!  :smiley: 

As for the track, I liked the sounds and composition... It sort of makes me think of a movie scene in a jungle or something, or a chase or whatever... well done though  :smiley:

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by Bornslip_
> *
> 
> Try downloading the file and play it in winamp, worked for me! 
> 
> As for the track, I liked the sounds and composition... It sort of makes me think of a movie scene in a jungle or something, or a chase or whatever... well done though*



Thanks, I downloaded and played it in iTunes, not Winamp, but wahtever, it worked. Yeah, it's cool. Like freaky jungle scene ritual thingy. Cool. Nice job.

----------

